# Advice on Purchase



## mich_mark (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm going to replace my 24" Yard Machine (20 years old and wearing out). I live in mid Michigan and have a two-car 100' concrete driveway. We get a moderate amount of snow, so I don't need a really big machine. Any advice about the Briggs and Stratton 24" (model 1696614)? 

Link: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ow-blowers/24--950-tp--free-hand-control.html

It's on sale for $625 at a local hardware chain (about 10% less than their normal price).

I haven't found much discussion about Briggs and Stratton snow blowers here on this site, other than a few comments that B&S owns Simplicity (so there is some overlap in design and parts). 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If your close to the Canadian border a Yamaha 824 will be your best friend.
If you have a Toro dealer close to you a 2 stage 824 OXE with the patented anti clog feature will be a great choice.

The biggest worry in any purchase is simply getting the 2 stage snow mule serviced and being able to kill the END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER and keeping the moat monster fed with its remains.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

mich_mark said:


> I'm going to replace my 24" Yard Machine (20 years old and wearing out). I live in mid Michigan and have a two-car 100' concrete driveway. We get a moderate amount of snow, so I don't need a really big machine. Any advice about the Briggs and Stratton 24" (model 1696614)?
> 
> Link: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ow-blowers/24--950-tp--free-hand-control.html
> 
> ...



If that's your budget, there's nothing wrong with that machine. Look at it this way, your old machine lasted you 20 years, and is "wearing out" not dead. So you're a person who maintains their stuff. This machine you posted is going to be a huge upgrade from your last machine. 60% more HP will do wonders.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know B&S snowblowers but B&S bought Snapper and Simplicity, both great equipment manufacturers. I would think the heritage continues.

It's a great price, 212cc is a decent engine size, you never want to go smaller. It can handle the 24" width.

I'd like to think parts would be available because it's a B&S name on it.

If you have a warranty issue, who will handle that? The hardware store? Can you buy an extended warranty such as 5 years for $99?

Better than buying a snowblower at Costco that you can't get parts for.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

If you were happy with the Yardman...you'll be happy with this one....keep the Yardman as backup.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Nothing can wear out on a snowblower that can't be fixed and well worth it if you do it yourself, not worth repairing of a dealer/repair shop does it. China, the internet for parts and advice, and SnowblowerForum.com are our friends.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

If you look at the pictures of the Briggs machines you'll see a lot of similarity to Simplicity snowblowers. They sure look like they share a lot of parts. I'd definitely consider one if I were looking for something in that price range.


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Better than buying a snowblower at Costco that you can't get parts for.




Are Jonsered dealers that rare? That blower is a Husqvarna!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matty74 (Nov 21, 2013)

I can remember when Jonsered would have been considered a premium brand. Still have an 15-20 yr old Jonsered chainsaw that will run circles around our current Stihls


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

mich_mark said:


> I'm going to replace my 24" Yard Machine (20 years old and wearing out). I live in mid Michigan and have a two-car 100' concrete driveway. We get a moderate amount of snow, so I don't need a really big machine. Any advice about the Briggs and Stratton 24" (model 1696614)?
> 
> Link: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ow-blowers/24--950-tp--free-hand-control.html
> 
> ...


Looks like a decent machine, will handle what you need to clear and for $154.00 under MSRP might be a good deal!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

do you do your own maintenance? then looks like a good deal if the parts are plentiful. I'm just not a new machine kind of guy and have a cynical outlook for them

I prefer old Honda's. probably old ariens and old toros fall in the same way. that's what have read here anyways.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

mich_mark said:


> I'm going to replace my 24" Yard Machine (20 years old and wearing out). I live in mid Michigan and have a two-car 100' concrete driveway. We get a moderate amount of snow, so I don't need a really big machine. Any advice about the Briggs and Stratton 24" (model 1696614)?
> 
> Link: https://www.briggsandstratton.com/n...ow-blowers/24--950-tp--free-hand-control.html
> 
> ...


im going to be the one to burst your bubble and tell you stay away from that machine. last season, we had one of those very similar to this one come in last year. i remember it came in because it wasnt throwing snow, ended up having a shredded drive belt and 2 broken shear pins. everything hardware wise was metric, the whole thing was put together poorly and i remember having to wait 2 1/2 months for the belt and shear pins to show up. come to find out from the parts manager the whole thing engine and all was made in china, so buyer beware


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> Nothing can wear out on a snowblower that can't be fixed and well worth it if you do it yourself, not worth repairing of a dealer/repair shop does it. China, the internet for parts and advice, and SnowblowerForum.com are our friends.


 Yep, when its worn out the fix is to buy the right new or used one!


Realistically its why we buy new cars. At some point both the cost to fix and the loss of the use of machine means its at a dead end.


My Toro back in 99 reached that point. Engine was shot, chassis was falling apart. So no, it was a waste of money to fix it and I had to have it work not fail.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't know B&S, but if its the right size with the right hp to do the job then I don't think you can go wrong. 

As much as I love Yamaha I don't think your use profile pushes you there. 

There are other machines that will do that as well, what you want is what works for you price wise, mission needs. I see nothing wrong with your choice.


----------

